# Check out these planted tanks



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Saw these and thought most of you would like to see them. Dont know who's they are but they are very nice


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that first one is a master piece. Very tricky to do with the bush on the sides. The tree, I've seen people made attempts on them over the years, but not as nicely trimed and gromed as this one though. This guy is really good with mosses.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Saw these and thought most of you would like to see them. Dont know who's they are but they are very nice


Takashi Amano


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Takashi Amano


Are you saying they belong to this Takashi guy?

Why post just a name and not give more datails?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Are you saying the belong to this Takashi guy?
> 
> Why post just a name and not give more datails?


Yes, and he designed these type of planted aquarium, hes famous thru out Japan


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Yes, and he designed these type of planted aquarium, hes famous thru out Japan


The one with the moss tree yes. The other belongs to a member of a different forum I am part of  he has eve nicer tanks but the pic's are too big for this site and I dont have time or really want to resize them.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Yes, and he designed these type of planted aquarium, hes famous thru out Japan


and all over he has his own line of aquarium products and is emulated world-wide by planted tank enthusiasts


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought i reconized the second tank.. Looks familiar


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The first belongs to Filipe Oliviera of Portugal - ranked 10th in the 2007 International Aquatic Plants layout contest. 

The second picture doesn't even come close to an Amano tank


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> The first belongs to Filipe Oliviera of Portugal - ranked 10th in the 2007 International Aquatic Plants layout contest.
> 
> The second picture doesn't even come close to an Amano tank


+1. The first tank is Amano inspired, but not designed by Amano.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Slobodan Lazarevic does this sort of thing but much better than Takashi Amano ever could. Amano does great natural feeling aquariums but I have yet to see him make a good terrestrial scape in an aquatic environment. The setups by Lazarevic looks as though they are truly outdoor, terrestrial settings. His stuff is TRULY impressive.

http://www.akvaristikayu.com/Octopus aquascaping/Gallery.htm


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah.... Here it is, with the specs and everything. Won first place on the Small tank category.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=20

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Amano is the biggest name in the world of planted tanks, and yes those are definitely inspired by his tanks. 

I think guitarfish.org has a lot of pics of these planted tank contests. Both tanks looks familiar.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Amano is probably the most over-rated aquarist in the world. I read an article by him every month and have yet to read something exceptionally insightful. And no, the tanks I linked are not amano inspired. Amano does the nature aquarium, it's what he's famous for and the nature aquarium is designed to replicate a natural UNDERWATER environment. The above pics are terrestrial designs that exist underwater. 

I've seen hundreds of pics of amano setups and honestly, they're nice but they're not deserving of the acclaim he receives by any lengths. Just do a search on google images for amano and you wont find any designs like the ones I linked. You'll find lots of stuff designed to look like the bottom of the amazon or a stream in eastern Asia but not the complex designs that Slobodan does. He says the initially, 20 years ago he had been inspired by amano but decided he'd like to be original instead and such went into the terrestrial aquascapes. 

Everyone just assumes that any nice planted tank MUST be amano inspired which I think is absurd. It basically assumes that human creativity in planted tanks ended when Amano graced us with his godly presence and that no one could ever come up with something similar or unique either without being touched by the hands of Amano. Hogwash I say, hogwash!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> The first belongs to Filipe Oliviera of Portugal - ranked 10th in the 2007 International Aquatic Plants layout contest.
> 
> The second picture doesn't even come close to an Amano tank


I had no clue who the first one was I just figured bugfishy was right 

I has to ask the guy who owns the second tank again he is 16 years old so I think that is a great job for a 16 years old


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Cory said:


> Slobodan Lazarevic does this sort of thing but much better than Takashi Amano ever could. Amano does great natural feeling aquariums but I have yet to see him make a good terrestrial scape in an aquatic environment. The setups by Lazarevic looks as though they are truly outdoor, terrestrial settings. His stuff is TRULY impressive.
> 
> http://www.akvaristikayu.com/Octopus aquascaping/Gallery.htm


They look like miniature sets for Lord of the Rings. Where's the hobbit figurines?

The smaller ones are very pretty but not very aquatic or natural looking.

Crystal Lake looks like it should have tiny little Koi swimming around that little pond and a stone Buddha perched on a rock

The big tanks look like aquascapes the Dutch were doing back in the '80's a là
Roll-a-Scene® backgrounds.

It's a matter of taste I guess.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> I had no clue who the first one was I just figured bugfishy was right
> 
> I has to ask the guy who owns the second tank again he is 16 years old so I think that is a great job for a 16 years old


OOPS! I am sorry!

I guess I got mixed up.. 

knowing too much is not a good thing!!"!!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

h_s said:


> They look like miniature sets for Lord of the Rings. Where's the hobbit figurines?
> 
> The smaller ones are very pretty but not very aquatic or natural looking.
> 
> ...


I agree that it doesn't look like a natural underwater setting but obviously that's not what he's aiming for. It's not a style I'd use for my tanks (if I were able to actually make that stuff) but I do appreciate it for its unique quality, the effort and the end result.


----------

